# Image iso Omni 2 et Nexus 3



## Trancer (Sep 23, 2020)

How and how to create and use the iso image for the installation of Omnisphere 2 and Nexus 3 works.

Regarding Omnisphere 2.

How to change the location of the STEAM file and make Omnisphere 2 recognize it.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 23, 2020)

Log into your account at spectrasonics.net, then click Support. At the bottom you should see a link that says:

ADDITIONAL DOWNLOAD INSTALLATIONS
_Need another full installation? Missing original media?_

That should give you all the installation files you need.

Once installed, if you want to move STEAM, just copy and paste it to the new location, or move it. If you copy and paste, delete the old one. Then start Omnisphere. It will ask you where the STEAM is now located.


----------



## Trancer (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback


----------

